

Finding a hacker for a low budget. - theC

I got trouble finding a programmer for a small startup. At first i only need someone at a fixed price basis but somewhat later i want to hire someone fulltime. Remote work only.<p>I searched for 2 month on freelancing sites like odesk, vworker etc. but didnt find someone who seems to be suitable for the job.
At the other hand if i look at sites like here everyone seems to only work for $100/hr+.<p>Does anyone maybe know some sites where i can find some students who are eager to work for a reasonable price?
======
matthiaswh
I found <http://ebackers.com/> through HN awhile back. I've used it for a
couple small items. It doesn't look like the flood of low quality overseas
programmers have found it yet (not saying all overseas programmers are low
quality). Contact me if you're looking for a Python programmer.

------
senko
These kinds of topics crop up pretty often here, maybe you can start by
looking at the ideas there. Eg. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2293542>

~~~
theC
Thanks but these kind of topics are mostly about some designer looking for a
hacker as a cofounder. Thats not the case here. We want to pay for a hacker
but we cant afford to pay someone 100$/h, but we dont wanna hire someone from
a freelancer site who cant even speak english either.

~~~
senko
Yeah, from my (freleancing) perspective it's a mirror image. Either a race to
the bottom on odesk, or "payable in equity, ninja rockstar you take one for
the team and are 40h/w on location needed". I could use a site that has
reasonable remote contract offers (btw if you're looking for a Python
contractor, contact me, see my profile for the details).

